# ConnectOne UK



## SB2015 (Apr 18, 2021)

Is anyone else listening into this?

A really good start with input from people involved in a wide variety of peer support networks.
It is happening over two days.  I thought I would get on with other stuff (weaving in reality) whilst listening in but I became too engrossed in listening to do anything else.


----------



## Flower (Apr 18, 2021)

I listened to it, it was really interesting - great to hear a shout out for peer support on the forum @SB2015  So good to hear from people living with diabetes.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 18, 2021)

It will be interesting to listen in to the remaining sessions tomorrow evening.
Today’s were well managed and had a varied input.


----------

